
Keyword Search Video of James Comey Testimony Before Senate Intell Committee - dr_data
http://www.infodocket.com/2017/06/08/keyword-search-video-and-view-online-testimony-of-former-fbi-director-james-comey-before-senate-intelligence-committee/
======
akubera
This is the link to the actual text-searchable video:
[https://www.c-span.org/video/?429381-1](https://www.c-span.org/video/?429381-1)

